# Biolage Cera-Repair Inquiry



## KathrynNicole (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey, Janelle!




I picked up a box of Biolage Cera-Repair while stocking up on my usual (Biolage) products, and I have a question for you.

Am I supposed to use (or is it ok for me to use) conditioner after the Cera-Repair? It's kind of throwing me of, that, I'm supposed to apply the Cera-Repair after shampooing.

FYI: I use Biolage Conditioning Balm every single day. I have for sixteen years, now.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 2, 2006)

Are you talking about the salon treatments (liquid in a glass vial) or the at-home conditioners? (5 or 6 tubes that come in a box) Usually after the liquid treatments, I don't really need a conditioner. With the little tubes, I usually shampoo... apply a tube (concentating on the ends) and leave on about 5 mins. (Usually shave my legs or do a body scrub in the meantime) then depending if my hair still feels dry or not on the ends, I'll use a little conditioning balm. When you rinse out the cera-repair... if it feels smooth and almost slick... you might not need anything else. Just try drying it as is. If not -- add a little of the regular balm to the ends.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks, Janelle! Yes, it's the pack of five. The directions on the back of the box are clear and simple, but I wanted to hear from MuT's Hair Guru (and fellow Biolage user), to be 100% certain.



I'll definitely follow your advice. Thanks again for your help + time!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 2, 2006)

LOL... no problem my dear!



It depends w/ them... if you have fine, naturally soft hair --- you usually don't need an extra conditioner. But, sometimes (especially in summer) if it's extra dry, a little more on the ends won't hurt





actually... I just used one in the shower before. I've been out on the boat a lot - so my hair is a little drier than normal (and KNOTTY!!! UGH!!) so I followed up with some Keune After Sun on the ends


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 8, 2006)

Janelle, thickness wise, my hair is very similar to yours.

Oh, no! I didn't realize the Biolage FortethÃ©rapie Cera-Repair was specifically designed to maintain the benefits of the in-salon FortethÃ©rapie Cera-Repair Pro4 treatment service until just now. Is it a complete waste of time for me to continue using them? I didn't receive the in-salon treatment. I purchased the box of five at Beauty Brands. Silly me!


----------

